# Welches Mainboard ist besser? (KT3 Ultra  (MS-6380E v1.0) od. K7T266 PRO  (MS-6380)?)



## nekyl (12. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen! Ich wollte hobbymäßig einen PC bauen und hab ich dabei 2 Mainboards zur Wahl. Eine ist K7T266 PRO  (MS-6380), andere ist KT3 Ultra  (MS-6380E v1.0). Welche hat denn nun  bessere Performance? Hab ein DDR-RAM ( PC2700, 1GB), eine alte AGP Grafikkarte ( 64 MB), einen Netzteil (B400 ATX), CPU- AMD Athlon XP 1800+ (1,54 Ghz) und weitere Komponenten dabei. Meiner Ansicht nach wäre K7T266 PRO  (MS-6380) bissl besser oder liege ich falsch?


----------



## chmee (12. November 2008)

Das *KT3 Ultra*. Neuerer Chipsatz, wenn man das bei einem Modell von 2002 sagen kann  Unterstützt FSB333 (166x2), 6 Kanal-Audio, UltraDMA133. Du könntest bei eBay sicherlich schon für einen Euro nen Athlon 2800+ abgreifen..

weitere Links:
Wikipedia - http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/VIA_KT-Serie#KT266.28A.29 - KT266 und MSI K7T266, verglichen mit KT333 und KT3 Ultra. 

mfg chmee


----------



## nekyl (12. November 2008)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Das *KT3 Ultra*. Neuerer Chipsatz, wenn man das bei einem Modell von 2002 sagen kann  Unterstützt FSB333 (166x2), 6 Kanal-Audio, UltraDMA133. Du könntest bei eBay sicherlich schon für einen Euro nen Athlon 2800+ abgreifen..
> 
> weitere Links:
> Wikipedia - http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/VIA_KT-Serie#KT266.28A.29 - KT266 und MSI K7T266, verglichen mit KT333 und KT3 Ultra.
> ...



Danke für die Antwort! Hab noch eine Frage! Dann ist KT3 Ultra auch besser als Elitegroup K7SOM+ V7.5C?


----------



## chmee (12. November 2008)

Bedienungsanleitung ECS K7SOM+ v7.5C - http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Downloads/DownloadFile.aspx?catid=1&driverid=1872&areaid=3&LanID=0

Ein SIS-Chipsatz, Nein Danke  Nimm das KT3 Ultra.

mfg chmee


----------

